# How healthy a microwave-cooking can be?



## arslanzia (Sep 24, 2009)

Is it safe and healthy to cook only in microwave? 
Is there any site effects of microwave cooking?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2009)

Microwave cooking is perfectly safe.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 24, 2009)

deja vu


----------



## babetoo (Sep 24, 2009)

it is very safe . i have been using it for 20 or 25 years and i'm still here. lol


----------



## KatieFrank (Sep 29, 2009)

I sure hope its safe - I microwave my lunch everyday!


----------



## cookinworld (Sep 29, 2009)

Ah Ha. This is smilar to my thread *Is Microwave Cooking Safe?*


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes.  The answers are similar as well.


----------



## mrhealthie (Oct 6, 2009)

i think this answer of mine will be a little bit contradicting because i know its safe... but i suggest you should lessen cooking in a microwave for it uses waves to cook... and im not sure if this waves got radiation...


----------

